# Found this stunning planted tank..



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful tank. I love the pink hues. Very different.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats really great, its intense. He must do trims everyday before plant species start disappearing under shade.


This was on gtaa a while ago, 200 of the top entries, some are truly insane!!!!

My fav are the scapes where rocks are hanging (prolly by fish wire).

118, 167, 122, 98 
http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/

and

the world rank #1 of 2011
http://peleblogs.blogspot.ca/2012/02/en-el-foco-delicate-world-de-long-tran.html?m=1

I just love how they bring in crazy ideas into the planted tank world. The first thing that got my attention was the dw with moss on it, never knew it could look so good

2nd image on this page
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascape-of-the-month-september-2008-pinheiro-manso.1182/

Then we get rocks placed by bars that defy gravity. Whats next?  cant wait to see. I think the 2012 world competition is open atm, 80+ days to go (http://en.iaplc.com/)


----------



## yafashelli (Sep 23, 2012)

That's a lovely tank!


----------



## Jiinx (May 28, 2012)

Sameer, those tanks are very stunning. 

They're so perfect, ykwim? Not a leaf misplaced, nor any algae..just perfection!

I love organized chaos! Reds and greens creating a splash of artwork in a tank. Somewhat what my very ungreen thumb is trying to create!! 

Thanks for the links! It was a treat to look at!


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice Dutch style tank. I can't imagine the maintenance required to keep the different plants from overlapping.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

AquaPipes said:


> Nice Dutch style tank. I can't imagine the maintenance required to keep the different plants from overlapping.


was thinking the same thing.... My reef tank is a lot less work then that planted tank


----------

